# 4 gallon tank dead.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was about to fill it when I noticed the crack running through it. It happened Just recently. Major Disappointment. I had gravel in it and was about to put water when I noticed the crack. 

Claude may have to wait. gonna run to the pet store and see what is available. I was gonna put some danio in it, some water change water and a mature filter to cycle it.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

would plastic cement or anything like that seal it up? or is the crack horribly visible.

on a seperate note, i buy my glues and what not from the dollar store. got six packages of rubber cement for six bucks. not bad.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

its right along the back. Unfortunately, the tank will sit on teh windoe sill and incubate moss for me. I think that's all it is good for now.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could always run a bead of clear silicone across the inside of the glass covering the crack. 4g of water isn't very much, so it should be ok and hold.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd rather not risk it. I am sure it could hold it, but I will play it safe. I don't want to come home to a tradgedy.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what are the dimensions of a 4g tank? I've never seen them at that size. Is it a rimless? Seems like a nice size for a nano


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

including rim, not rimless... it's 8.5Wide, 9.25 high and 14Long. I saw 2gallon approx at the local store. so it could be a little smaller than 4G


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So I am swapping filters around. I am using Aqua-clear.... a mini and a 200. Well, what blows my mind is... they changed the name so it's taken me a bit to figure out what the hell cartridges I take in both... a 20 and a 50. I got a new tank for claude. He's a lucky shrimp. he gets his own home and soon it will be ready for him (next few weeks) gonna get it cycled. taking the 20 out of my 25 gallon and swapping it for the 50. I am just going to get filters in a few minutes....


----------

